# ~*Thicker Hair Challenge 2009*~



## Qualitee (Dec 29, 2008)

Thicker Hair Challenge 2009​ 


Whether you want thicker ends, thicker hair in centain areas,overall thickness or to maintain thickness this chanllenge is for you!

This challegne is for everybody! Fine and thick hair Ladies

Only 4 rules for this challenge!!!!






1~Post a starting pic between now and Jan.10 2009
2~Post your 6 month progress pic in the first week of July 2009
3~Post your 12 month progress pic in the first week of Jan.2010
4~ Post the regime and or tweaks that will help you achieve your thickness goal!



This is Only the back of my hair. Parted in to. I want more thickness in the back and on the left side.






Im going to see if air drying and regular trims are going to make my hair thicker

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Challengers*
Tanisha77~ is air drying and having regular trims
blasianbeauty
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll~ is using megatek
buddhas_mom
victorious~monthly hennas, quarterly relaxers and trims/dustings, castor oil added to ORS Olive Oil moisturizer, more mild protein treatments and roller sets.
MissNina 
ImFree27~ is using megatek
girlyprincess23
wheezy807
Irie1
Golden75
so so chic
It~Can~Grow~ Air Drying once a week Co washing Dusting Megatek (continue Montly Henna/Indigo Relaxer twice a year
blair
hillytmj
hairbrat_danni
Lady Kay 21 
jazitones
~*~ShopAholic~*~
cutenaynay
MsOmri
evsbaby
jamaicalovely
Imani
mzperkins
IWantBSl09
soulie
The Savvy Sistah
guudhair
ChemistryGirl
poeticmusiqu
GirlTalk
LivingDol1  
IndianAngel22
Chocsmile
sqzbly1908
evsbaby
Controversial*Diva
Quest4healthyhair
ShantWhite
LivingDol1
amazing
Brownskinned Babydoll
smwrigh3
GrowinLonger
futurescbride  
ajacks
Nicole1976
mrsrobertson2005
Aspire   
locabouthair
Lisa23
Cream Team
eocceas


----------



## blasianbeauty (Dec 29, 2008)

Is this challenge only for the thin haired ladies?   What about those of us who already have the thickness but just want to maintain?


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 29, 2008)

blasianbeauty said:


> Is this challenge only for the thin haired ladies?  What about those of us who already have the thickness but just want to maintain?


Its for everybody and everything related to gaining and maintaining thickness


----------



## blasianbeauty (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet!  ok, count me in.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 29, 2008)

How can i make my hair thicker? I know it's mainly bc my nape is like CBL while the rest of my head is MBL....but it just seems so.....thin.


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 29, 2008)

TheLadySays said:


> How can i make my hair thicker? I know it's mainly bc my nape is like CBL while the rest of my head is MBL....but it just seems so.....thin.


 Co washing, air drying, and triming has helped alot of women gain and maintain thickness. Im sure other members do other things for thickness.HTH


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 29, 2008)

i'm in...i just cut 3 inches, so i'm looking to achieve major thickness and length this year...


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 29, 2008)

TheLadySays said:


> *How can i make my hair thicker*? I know it's mainly bc my nape is like CBL while the rest of my head is MBL....but it just seems so.....thin.


 
Don't throw the bat at me, but this is my question.  I am interested in joining this challenge, but I need the tools in order to be successful in the end.

So, can we get some absolute 'keys to success' on obtaining and maintaining thickness?  i.e., "my ends used to be thin and I started doing X, XX & XXX and at the end of 12 months my hair was crazy thick".

As you can see, you can write on my back thru my ends so I wanna close these suckers up sooner rather than later


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 29, 2008)

i can relate, it~can~grow, i keep whacking my hair off in the attempt to get rid of those endz...i think i may have cut my hair a little crooked. dang.

but i also want specific steps to achieve this...i know everyone's hair is different, but it would be nice to have a game plan or blue print to achieve the goal.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 29, 2008)

Tanisha77 said:


> *Co washing, air drying, and triming* has helped alot of women gain and maintain thickness. Im sure other members do other things for thickness.HTH


 

- I *co wash* once a week, every week
- I *air dry* my hair w/my tuesday wash and 3 times a month during my friday wash
- I *haven't trimmed but dusted*, sooooooooooo, why do I still have peekaboo ends?


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 29, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Don't throw the bat at me, but this is my question. I am interested in joining this challenge, but I need the tools in order to be successful in the end.
> 
> So, can we get some absolute 'keys to success' on obtaining and maintaining thickness? i.e., "my ends used to be thin and I started doing X, XX & XXX and at the end of 12 months my hair was crazy thick".
> 
> As you can see, you can write on my back thru my ends so I wanna close these suckers up sooner rather than later


 Thanks for asking. I know that co washing , air drying and trims helps with gaining thicker hair. I was hoping that this challegne would bring women who have different techniques on gaining thickness, share their regime and tips. Thats why I asked for the regimes and tweaks that everyone is going to use for thicker hair. HTH


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 29, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> - I *co wash* once a week, every week
> - I *air dry* my hair w/my tuesday wash and 3 times a month during my friday wash
> - I *haven't trimmed but dusted*, sooooooooooo, why do I still have peekaboo ends?


 I have the same problem. And I was often told to wait until  the rest of my hair grow to that length or to get a light trim.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 29, 2008)

I want to join this challenge. I've only been at this since sept so I don't completely know if my methods are working cause my hairs so short. But I plan to trim and airdry which i've been doing since I started. Hopefully when I reach SL i'll still have nice thick hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 29, 2008)

i tried to wait it out, until it caught up, but i wear my hair down, and i just couldn't deal with the thin, see-through ends.  now, when i bun, who cares?  but for those times i choose to wear my flatironed hair down, it was torture.  i couldn't stand it.  

so i did a mini-bc.  i just think if i'd cut my hair to this length last year, it would have grown out thicker by now.  so i guess i regret not lopping off those 7 inches all at once, which is what it was if i actually add up how much hair i've cut in the last 7 months, more if i count the whole year...so this is a big deal for me...my hair grows quickly, but i'm looking for maxi-thickness along with length, now....i've brought out the megatek, again, and i'm praying for less shedding.


----------



## victorious (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in.  These split ends made me mad during search and destroy missions. I think my hair needs more mild protein more often.

I'll keep up with the monthly hennas, quarterly relaxers and trims/dustings, castor oil added to ORS Olive Oil moisturizer, more mild protein treatments (just got Aphogee 2 min samples to try), and roller sets.

I added a some leftover Infusium 23 leave-in to the water mist bottle, and I've been misting some on before applying moisturizer. I need to be more consistent with the multivitamins, water, and balanced diet. I'll add my starting pic to this post 12/31/08.


ETA starting pic:


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 29, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i tried to wait it out, until it caught up, but i wear my hair down, and i just couldn't deal with the thin, see-through ends. now, when i bun, who cares? but for those times i choose to wear my flatironed hair down, it was torture. i couldn't stand it.
> 
> so i did a mini-bc. i just think if i'd cut my hair to this length last year, it would have grown out thicker by now. so i guess i regret not lopping off those 7 inches all at once, which is what it was if i actually add up how much hair i've cut in the last 7 months, more if i count the whole year...so this is a big deal for me...my hair grows quickly, but i'm looking for maxi-thickness along with length, now....i've brought out the megatek, again, and i'm praying for less shedding.


 so your saying megatek is going to help you gain thickness?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 29, 2008)

Tanisha77 said:


> so your saying megatek is going to help you gain thickness?



It's helped me. The hair that is growing in is a LOT thicker.


----------



## MissNina (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in. Nothing wrong aspiring for even thicker hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 30, 2008)

Tanisha77 said:


> so your saying megatek is going to help you gain thickness?


 


sunshinebeautiful said:


> It's helped me. The hair that is growing in is a LOT thicker.


 Yes, M'am, that's what i'm saying...it works, if you can last through the shedding...though, not everyone gets it, but alot do.  garlic poo and conditioner and homemade oil helps....so i've started my garlic pills 5000mg and i'm bracing myself, praying that the shedding doesn't commense.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 30, 2008)

i'm in, my hair is naturally thin, so I want thicker fuller hair, I"m use megatek to help, I've been using it for a month now and I think its working I compared when I flatiron my hair, so I don't know, I'm also in the bun challenge, So my hair will be in a bun the whole time, I always airdry, for the past years...So the only thing I will be doing is megatek. I will trim again in June, I'm only doing trimming twice a year to give my hair time to catch up..


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 30, 2008)

My starting pic

This was my hair the day before christmas half straightened




This was my hair in November, a better view


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanne be in but I can't post a starting pic until I take my cornrows out in february.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanna join.
Starting pic


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 30, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> I wanne be in but I can't post a starting pic until I take my cornrows out in february.


 thats ok you can post it in feb


----------



## Irie1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge. I don't really know the best things to use for my hair. I've been using Jamaican Black Castor Oil on my edges but I'm not so sure it's working.  97% of the time my hair is in a bun and my hair is naturally thin.  I'm almost ashamed to post the photo of MY see through ends after seeing the other photos in this thread!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in. I've always had a problem with obtaining/maintaining thick hair.


----------



## so so chic (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd like to join.  2008 was a very stressful year for me and my hair shows it!  I really want to get my thickness back.  I plan on doing my hair this weekend and will try and post pics then.  I've been bunning, so the see-thru ends haven't been bothering me much, but I want to feel comfortable wearing my hair down again.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 30, 2008)

Tanisha77 -

Please add me to the challenge.  I'll give it a go, my plan of attack _(unless someone gives me something to add)_:

- Air Drying once a week
- Co washing
- Dusting
- Megatek _(continue)_
- Montly Henna/Indigo
- Relaxer twice a year _(wish me luck on this one)_


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks ladies for joining! I hope we reach all of goals.


----------



## NYAmicas (Dec 30, 2008)

Oy, Sign me up please.
Im dealing with shedding and Ive been stretching 14 weeks now. A lot of breakage after I put color in my hair about 2 weeks ago (used Aphogee) and now shedding. I need to maintain a healthy regimen to keep my hair in tip top condition.

Im going to be more delicate with my hair no matter how frustrated and try deep conditioning with a heat cap.
I think nutrition is important too so Im going to look into getting more protein and vitamins in my diet.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 30, 2008)

My reggie will be:
Mega-tek--daily
wash w/ poo 1x per week
co-washing 1-2x per week
DC 2-3x per week
scalp massages as 3x per week
low-mani

Will be getting a trim (which will prob be a cut cuz i need it) 12/31---will post pics


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's my starting pic. Sorry if its large.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's my starting point...i think i cut my hair pretty unevenly...erplexed









Attached Thumbnails


----------



## blair (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to join.  I plan to add castor oil to my deep conditioner, mild protein treatment each week, and start rollersetting in February. Here is my starting pic.


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 31, 2008)

ladies yall ends looks so thick and healthy already!


----------



## hillytmj (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in! I'll be adding protein to my deep conditioner. Never used protein before so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## collegeDoll (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in 

Reggie:
-wash every 4-6 days with HE Color Me Happy or Garnier Fructis Length & Strength poo
-condition with He Long Term Relationship or Garnier Fructis Length& Strength con
-use a leave-in; NTM Triple Moisture or Nexxus Humectress
-apply Vatika coconut oil and Alma oil
-moisturize (lightly) daily after that with one of my leave-ins

im in a new sew in so my pic is from earlier this month


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in!!! I just want my whole head to be thicker overall 
I'm going to start back up on my jamaican black castor oil, because my hair was super thick when I was using it.


----------



## jazitones (Dec 31, 2008)

Golden75 said:


> My reggie will be:
> Mega-tek--daily
> wash w/ poo 1x per week
> co-washing 1-2x per week
> ...



Heh can a nappy join?  I just bought the mega-tek and I like your reggie.


My hair Dec '08 Click on picture to view large image.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 31, 2008)

jazitones said:


> Heh can a nappy join? I just bought the mega-tek and I like your reggie.
> 
> 
> My hair Dec '08 Click on picture to view large image.
> ...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 31, 2008)

I am in, even though my hair is naturally on the thin side. I'll be:

*Take my vitamins
*1/4" trim every 4 months (t-up)
*adding oil to all my DC
*pre pooing atleast once out of the 2 hair days a wk.
*rollersetting or airdrying
*bunning or braidouts only after 10 wks post
*moisturizing ends nightly
*doing my protein treatments on schedule

my pic is in my avatar


----------



## cutenaynay (Jan 1, 2009)

I will join to retain the thickness I already have


----------



## MsOmri (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in.... I was debating on cutting above SL but since everyone (DH, DS, DS, friends...) have all said I shouldn't I'm going to take this as a sign.  So I'm up for the challenge.  Will post pics later


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 1, 2009)

Add me to this challenge please. I will post pics soon


----------



## hardymem (Jan 1, 2009)

blair said:


> I want to join.  I plan to add castor oil to my deep conditioner, mild protein treatment each week, and start rollersetting in February. Here is my starting pic.


wow your hair is so pretty


----------



## hardymem (Jan 1, 2009)

blair said:


> I want to join.  I plan to add castor oil to my deep conditioner, mild protein treatment each week, and start rollersetting in February. Here is my starting pic.


wow your hair is so pretty and I want in, I need thickness in the back will post pic soon today or tomorrow.  I am cowashing once a week, shampooing once.  No direct heat for the next 4 months and extra tlc


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in.   My starting pics are shown below.  

My regimen is simple now
- Weave it up
- MT
- Cowash and deep conditioning weekly
- Stretch relaxers for 3-4 months or eliminate relaxers all together


----------



## Imani (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in.  I LOVE thick hair. I'm also in the SL challenge. So i want thick SL hair for 09.  My hair is naturally on the low end of thick.  But its a very rough dry texture so my biggest issue is breakage and my hair ending up not showing its full potential of thickness as it grows.  

I can't find my camera charger but will come back w/starting pics as soon as i do. I'm getting a fresh trim and relaxer sunday. 

I plan to take my usual vitamins (multi and biotin),  hopefully this trim will get my ends off to a fresh start and look thicker. and keep my moisture up to fight breakage.  and also i have been using affirm fiberguard sensitive scalp and telling stylists not to leave it in too long.


----------



## Irie1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> I'm in!!! I just want my whole head to be thicker overall
> I'm going to start back up on my *jamaican black castor oil*, because my hair was super thick when I was using it.


 

How did you use it? Mixed in with conditioner or did you apply directly to your scalp?  I use it on my edges and ends but I just apply a little bit to those areas.


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in.  My hair is very thin and looking for thickness.
I'm currently in kinky twist which will be coming out in early or mid Feb will
post pic after they are out.

I will be using MT and castor oil for growth and thickness


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it too late for me to join? 

I really want to thicken up my hair. I hate how frizzy and thin it is. Sometimes I wonder if it's because I've been using No-Lye relaxers from since I got my first relaxer (like 8 or 9), I think for this year I'm going to switch to lye and see if that does anything. 

I'm also going to:

go to the gym 5 days a week (scalp circulation and of course weight loss!)

get back into eating more fruits and veggies, complex carbohydrates, drinking protein shakes and eating more protein, and also this green shake: Paradise Herbs, Greens, ORAC-Energy, 

Definitely upping my water intake.

Continue my vitamins (biotin, MSM, b-complex, inositol & choline complex, flax seed and fish oil supplements, grape seed extract, etc)

Try using moisture based thickening conditioners once a week.

Get back into using my mega-tek mix

Including zinc and selenium supplements to help reduce shedding (garlic is doing nothing for me)

getting more sleep

stretching relaxers and not letting them sit for too long (switching to lye)


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 2, 2009)

Those of you who already have thick hair, how do you maintain it?


----------



## soulie (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm in!  Will post starting pic on Saturday!

[IMG]http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m299/singlesoul_1999/0108length.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone else adding protein to their diet for thicker hair?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanisha77 said:


> Anyone else adding protein to their diet for thicker hair?


 Hey, Tanisha, i just started aminofuel, 1 tblspn, last week, in lieu of HF37 hair vitamins, i know the vitamins work, but they are too pricey, so i'm trying the aminofuel instead.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jan 3, 2009)

Add me to the list. I am going to thicken my hair this year By Any Means Necessary!!!!

*Steps to thick hair:*
Co wash 2-3x per week
Seal hair with coconut oil after leave-in
K-pak or Aphogee 2 min. Reconstructor 2x per month
Egg, conditoner & olive oil 2x per month (opposite weeks of reconstructor)
Deep Condition weekly 
(still trying to find a good moisturizing conditioner, thinking about trying Kenra or Joico products)
Scalp massages 4+ times per week with coconut oil 
Clarify hair 1-2x per month (baking soda)
Shampoo scalp 1-2 x per month (looking for a good SLS free poo)
Protect hair with wigs (thinking about getting a weave)
Moisturize hair daily with Hawaiian Silky
Moisturize ends with castor oil.
Plus vitamins, water, eating healthy and sleep.

Operation Thick to Thin!!!!


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 3, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey, Tanisha, i just started aminofuel, 1 tblspn, last week, in lieu of HF37 hair vitamins, i know the vitamins work, but they are too pricey, so i'm trying the aminofuel instead.


 Thanks! I heard that protein is reely good for hair thickness. Im going to start making protein shakes


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanisha77 said:


> Thanks! I heard that protein is reely good for hair thickness. Im going to start making protein shakes


 
 I'm also taking the waistlength hair cocktail, it contains raw egg...check out the thread....

great, great results, thick hair, gorgeous skin, energetic body, younger looking face...appetite control, where do i stop, the results are awesome.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 3, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm also taking the waistlength hair cocktail, it contains raw egg...check out the thread....
> 
> great, great results, thick hair, gorgeous skin, energetic body, younger looking face...appetite control, where do i stop, the results are awesome.


 Oh yea I remember the raw egg thing............How does it taste?I seeyou put a


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 3, 2009)

I have 2-3 eggs just about everyday and it ain't helpig me none. I like eggs so that's why I eat them. When I took my biotin and msm that seemed to have helped the NG came in noticably thicker, wirery thick.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 3, 2009)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I have 2-3 eggs just about everyday and it ain't helpig me none. I like eggs so that's why I eat them. When I took my biotin and msm that seemed to have helped the NG came in noticably thicker, wirery thick.


 Biotin really thicken up my roots


----------



## guudhair (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanna join if it's not too late...

I'm gonna:
-do a herbal rinse/wash every 4-7 days
-deep condition once a week with AO HSR
-stretch my relaxers 10-12 weeks
-drink green smoothies at least 3 times a week


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jan 3, 2009)

girlyprincess23 said:


> I wanne be in but I can't post a starting pic until I take my cornrows out in february.


 
to thicken up I plan on:
Leaving out the braiding
Rollersetting weekly (and only flat ironing roots)
DC 2x a week
I plan on relaxing every 10-12 weeks
I plan on trimming (at least a 1/4 of an inch) at every relaxer
I plan on using castor oil to nourish my scalp and ends
I also plan to be hydrate my ends daily and be more conscious about protecting them
I also plan on using megatek and mn for growth


----------



## LABETT (Jan 4, 2009)

I noticed my hair became a lot thick this year when I started using products that contain
Polysorbate 80, such as Nexxus Humectin and Aphogee Provitamin Leave-in Conditioner.
I bought 2 bottles and added it to my condtioners along with castor that didn't contain this ingredient.
I have never tried a henna treatment and my do one this year.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 4, 2009)

LABETT said:


> I noticed my hair became a lot thick this year when I started using products that contain
> Polysorbate 80, such as Nexxus Humectin and Aphogee Provitamin Leave-in Conditioner.
> I bought 2 bottles and added it to my condtioners along with castor that didn't contain this ingredient.
> I have never tried a henna treatment and my do one this year.


 Thanks for the info! Polysorbate 80  never heard of it. Did it just coat your strands or did you notice your hair growing thicker?


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 4, 2009)

girlyprincess23 said:


> to thicken up I plan on:
> Leaving out the braiding
> Rollersetting weekly (and only flat ironing roots)
> DC 2x a week
> ...


 I really feel like regular trimming helps with thicking the ends. Im going to go the same thing.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to join! Yay this is my second challenge! I'm a Newbie as of 01/01/2009 , I think it is about time I have longer, healthier hair!!  I would say my hair is a about a 4b, neck length, relaxed, fine strands, thin density, thin ends and the right side of my head seems to be thinner too. I got a sew in yesterday and I plan to be in one 75% of the time. This is my main “strategy” to grow my hair (it's sorta worked for me before).


 So here is my reggie for my sew ins:


Not have it in longer than 6-8 	weeks (NO tight braiding)
Use Nioxin follicle booster on my 	edges twice a day
Moisturize leave out daily (I just 	got EQP Mango butter and I LOVE IT)
Moisturize braided hair every 	other day (Using home made concoction; see below)
Wash and deep condition every 2 	weeks ( I will use keracare dry and itchy scalp shampoo, then 	aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, then aphogee keratin 2 min 	conditioner, then dc with keracare dry and itchy scald moisturizing 	conditioner. Yes all in the same wash, lol! So far my hair seems to 	like aphogee products and I love the tingly feeling of the keracare 	products, it just feels like ti's relieving my itchy scalp and 	stimulating growth at the same time!)
Do a protein treatment when I take 	out my weave and pamper my hair for two weeks before the next 	install. (I will use aphogee 2 step protein treatment, I bought most 	of the aphogee line two weeks ago and I think my hair loves 	protein!)
Take my regular vitamins everyday, 	eating healthier, drinking lots of water and working out
 

  I would like to experiment with making my own moisturizer to use on my scalp and hair under my sew ins. I'm thinking of using a mixture of castor oil (for growth), coconut oil (for moisture and strength?) and a few drops of peppermint oil and tea tree oil (for their  itch relief, antiseptic properties and that tingly feeling!). To all the mixologists, does this sound ok? Any suggestions? 



 Thank you ladies for your help, and I am so excited about this challenge! My starting pics are in my siggy.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 4, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> I want to join! Yay this is my second challenge! I'm a Newbie as of 01/01/2009 , I think it is about time I have longer, healthier hair!! I would say my hair is a about a 4b, neck length, relaxed, fine strands, thin density, thin ends and the right side of my head seems to be thinner too. I got a sew in yesterday and I plan to be in one 75% of the time. This is my main “strategy” to grow my hair (it's sorta worked for me before).
> 
> 
> So here is my reggie for my sew ins:
> ...


 Hey newbie! Using a weave as a protective style is great. It will help your hair to thicken up because your not combing it all the time causing breakage and such.


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is any body using specific products that claim to thicken hair? I was thinking about using doo gro's thickening hair oil, but  Im not to fond of the doo grow brand.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> Is any body using specific products that claim to thicken hair? I was thinking about using doo gro's thickening hair oil, but Im not to fond of the doo grow brand.


 I'm using Megatek...about to order a second bottle this week.


----------



## LABETT (Jan 5, 2009)

Tanisha77 said:


> Thanks for the info! Polysorbate 80  never heard of it. Did it just coat your strands or did you notice your hair growing thicker?


I noticed my hair growing thicker and if you use too much it will coat your strands and make your hair sticky and kind of hard.
It can be use has a pre-poo treatment alone and when I pre -poo consistently I had better results and I got lazy and just add it to stuff now.
You have to be careful and only use a little and you can actually feel it warming your scalp and massage it in.
You can buy it from your local Health Food store but I order from Puritan's Pride and stock up when they had sales like buy 2 get 3 free.


----------



## MsOmri (Jan 6, 2009)

Regimen still in progress, but here's where I'm starting:
1. Multi vitamins, Biotin, Complex B (plan to include MSM)
2. Aphogee wash, 2 min recon, GVP condtioning balm 1x (still need to find DC I like)
3. Cowash GVP Conditioning balm 1x per week
4. Wigs for protective style for first quarter to see how everything goes
5.  Moisture w/ NTM leave in & coconut oil
6.  Length check March 31st

Will update as it changes

Here's my starting point...


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jan 6, 2009)

Please sign me up. I have pretty thick hair all over but my ends are brittle and thin.

*My Current Regime*
1. Co wash daily with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner
2. Deep Conditoner twice a week for 30 minutes with UBH Conditoner
3. Shampoo once a week with KeraCare Moisturizing Shampoo or Garnier Fructis Length and Strength
4. Use UBH Dew Spray as a leave in conditioner
5. Moisturize daily with UBH Moisturizer.​ 


















*Hair Type*: 3c/4a
100% Natural since April 2007
*Current Length*: Neck Length (NL)
*Goal at End of 1st 2 Sessions (June 30):* Shoulder Length (SL)
*Goal at End of Challenge:* Arm Pit Length (APL)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Final Hair Goal:* Waist Length (WL)
*Other Challenges: *Deep Conditioner, Shoulder Length, Thicker Hair Challenge, Arm Pit Length Challenge


----------



## GirlTalk (Jan 6, 2009)

I am interested in this challenge.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 6, 2009)

I would like to experiment with making my own moisturizer to use on my scalp and hair under my sew ins. *I'm thinking of using a mixture of castor oil (for growth), coconut oil (for moisture and strength?) and a few drops of peppermint oil and tea tree oil (for their itch relief, antiseptic properties and that tingly feeling!).* To all the mixologists, does this sound ok? Any suggestions? 

Think about adding jojoba oil to this mix.  Since it most mimicks the sebum your scalp produces.  The suggested amount of jojoba to use for an oil mix is 50%. Then add the rest in.  For your essential oils (peppermint & tea tree) remember less is more.  I think the raito is for every 2-3tsps of carrier oil (jojoba, castor, coconut, etc...) use 1-2 drops of essential oil.  Google oil mixes and Motowngirl.  She breaks it down really well and tells you the best oils for you hair.  I think my oil mix contains jojoba, grapeseed, and sweet almond oil, and rosemary (promotes hair growth) and it is very light and feels wonderful on the scalp. So refreshing . Happy Growing.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 6, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> I would like to experiment with making my own moisturizer to use on my scalp and hair under my sew ins. *I'm thinking of using a mixture of castor oil (for growth), coconut oil (for moisture and strength?) and a few drops of peppermint oil and tea tree oil (for their itch relief, antiseptic properties and that tingly feeling!).* To all the mixologists, does this sound ok? Any suggestions?
> 
> Think about adding jojoba oil to this mix. Since it most mimicks the sebum your scalp produces. The suggested amount of jojoba to use for an oil mix is 50%. Then add the rest in. For your essential oils (peppermint & tea tree) remember less is more. I think the raito is for every 2-3tsps of carrier oil (jojoba, castor, coconut, etc...) use 1-2 drops of essential oil. Google oil mixes and Motowngirl. She breaks it down really well and tells you the best oils for you hair. I think my oil mix contains jojoba, grapeseed, and sweet almond oil, and rosemary (promotes hair growth) and it is very light and feels wonderful on the scalp. So refreshing . Happy Growing.


 peppermint oil is pretty good for growth also


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm up for this challenge. I'm a newbie to the site and to wearing my hair relaxed. After wearing braids off and on for 6 years, it was time for a change. In the last 2.5 years of wearing braids(and getting new ones every 2.5 - 3 months) my hair grew from chin length to APL. Somehow, I have a layered cut and would like to grow it out while maintaining my length.

I am going to try to achieve this by doing the following:

- washing my hair twice a week (co wash once a week. reg wash once a week)
- using roller sets with a bonnet dryer
- air drying my hair with braid outs
- deep conditioning once a week
- taking vitamin supplements. currently i take one-a-day vitamins and rene furterer vitalfan antichute for thin hair. i've been taking the rene furterer vitamins since oct 15th, before the braids came out.

my last full relaxer was oct 31st 2008. my touch up is jan 10th. i will also get a light trim. i'll post a starting picture after i wash my hair tonight.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> I would like to experiment with making my own moisturizer to use on my scalp and hair under my sew ins. *I'm thinking of using a mixture of castor oil (for growth), coconut oil (for moisture and strength?) and a few drops of peppermint oil and tea tree oil (for their itch relief, antiseptic properties and that tingly feeling!).* To all the mixologists, does this sound ok? Any suggestions?
> 
> Think about adding jojoba oil to this mix.  Since it most mimicks the sebum your scalp produces.  The suggested amount of jojoba to use for an oil mix is 50%. Then add the rest in.  For your essential oils (peppermint & tea tree) remember less is more.  I think the raito is for every 2-3tsps of carrier oil (jojoba, castor, coconut, etc...) use 1-2 drops of essential oil.  Google oil mixes and Motowngirl.  She breaks it down really well and tells you the best oils for you hair.  I think my oil mix contains jojoba, grapeseed, and sweet almond oil, and rosemary (promotes hair growth) and it is very light and feels wonderful on the scalp. So refreshing . Happy Growing.




Thanks, this is great info and the website was useful. My order of castor, coconut, tea tree and peppermint oil should be coming in tomorrow. I'm going to make it 1 oz castor oil, 1 oz coconut oil and then a 2-3 drops of tea tree oil and 2-3 drops of peppermint oil. I'll make a post when I try it.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to join! Here's my starting photo. And to achieve thickness I will try to stop the sew ins or at least not as often, use clip in extensions instead and condition my hair EVERY WEEK. LOTS and LOTS of protein!


----------



## Chocsmile (Jan 8, 2009)

HI ALL!. I am a newbie. I want to join this challenge. I am currently focused on growing my hair thicker and combating breakage in both my hairline and nape so that my hair looks fuller. I will post starting pics in a couple of days. 

For this challenge I plan to...
1. Keep taking my vitamins..Biotin, Multi-Vitamin, Flaxseed Oil, B-12
2.Keep drinking my water
3. Co wash 1wk and Poo once a wk (with a prepoo of coconut oil, EVOO, Castor, and garlic oil for shedding)
4. Deep Condition with a mild protein and moisturizer
5. Moistuize, Oil, and massage scalp daily


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to join - I am going to get a "therapeutic trim" and then post pics

The products I will be using and using up are...

Megatek
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex
AO HSR and GPB
Kenra Moisturizing Poo and Condish
Nexxus Keraphix, Botanoil Poo, Humectress


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is my starting pic.
For thicker hair I will-

Henna
Comb once per week
Use OCT
Deep condition every other day
Take supplements and vitamins
Protective styles-eg twist or plaits when sleeping
No heat other than when deep conditioning and for length check
Exercise
Protein intake


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jan 10, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Thanks, this is great info and the website was useful. My order of castor, coconut, tea tree and peppermint oil should be coming in tomorrow. I'm going to make it 1 oz castor oil, 1 oz coconut oil and then a 2-3 drops of tea tree oil and 2-3 drops of peppermint oil. I'll make a post when I try it.




Ok so I just finished applying the above oil mixture to my scalp (under my weave) and it feels great! It stopped the itches immediately! I also love the smell of the peppermint oil, it reminds me of all the hot chocolate and peppermint schnapps I had over the holidays . I used an applicator bottle and it made it easy to accurately apply the oil to my scalp and NO oil got on my weave. My scalp feels so great right now, and my roots seem softer and moisturized. Now all I have to do is keep applying it religiously and wait to see if my hair grows faster and thicker.


----------



## FunJoy! (Jan 10, 2009)

*Starting Picture:*
http://i442.photobucket.com/albums/qq142/lovelyz99/HAIR PROGRESS/2009 Hair Journey/emem002.jpg
*
Regimen:*
Megatek Daily
Air Drying ALWAYS
No Brushing
Soft VERY GENTLE combing every 2 days.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Jan 10, 2009)

Count me in. Let me get myself together.


----------



## ShantWhite (Jan 10, 2009)

Whew, just made it! Please count me in. My starting pic is in my siggy. I will maintain by continuing to use and alternate between the following:

- Water, water, water!!
- Sulphur concoction – my hair thrives on sulphur J
- Wild Growth light oil moisturizer
- African Pride braid spray - sparingly
- Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1
- 14-16 week (texlax )stretches
- Air drying
- Quarterly dusting
- Nightly scalp massages
- No heat!

These products and methods have contributed greatly to my current thickness, but I’m praying for more noticeable thickness in ‘09.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay, please see my recent photos below. the back view is a tad dark. i'm not too good with the self taken photography yet. my hair is below APL. looks full since i had done a roller set... but in a mirror with light behind me, i can see through my hair. i have some layers that i am trying to grow out. the shortest parts are at the crown and probably stop at my shoulders. i am new to this board and see that members are going above and beyond with trying different options for growth and thickness (like, what is megatek and OCT?? i will have to google, clearly...)

my regimen for the time being will be to:

-wash twice a week (alternate cowashing and reg. washing)
-deep condition once a week
- moisturize the ends daily
- reduce usage of the blow drier by using roller sets with a bonnet drier or airdrying with braid outs.
-get relaxer touch ups every 12 weeks
-continuing to take vitamins/supplements
-maintain a healthy diet and exercise


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 18, 2009)

I did a wash yesterday and had AMAZING results. My strands are definatly thicker and I believe they will continue to get thicker. I wrote a post about it but if you can't find it I updated in my blog, and will be adding more photos to the blog and tips


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm in... 
i will be usin the ayurvedic stuff (includin henna every 2-3 months), and castor oil. if after 6 months i dont notice improvement, i will use mega tek..thats a big MAYBE.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 18, 2009)

Yikes!... Is it too late to be added to the challenge?

The things I plan to do are...

**Stop bonelaxing/overprocessing my hair and start texlaxing instead*
**Moisturizing my ends daily*
**Applying Mega Tek to my scalp daily*
**DCing twice a week using the steamer*
**Alternate shampooing with co-washes*
**Being faithful to my biotin*

Starting pic is my siggy


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks ladies for joining. I been air drying for atleast a month now and I've noticed much thickness. Usually when I wear a pony tail I would have to wrap the ban around my hair 3 times. But now I wrap the ban around twice! And its getting tight!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 29, 2009)

nice! having a thicker ponytail must be nice. ;-)

i haven't noticed much added thickness for myself. i am going to add megatek to my regimen... after researching the boards and reading so many positive things, i figure why not? i'm going to apply it as per the directions twice a week for now and then maybe adjust it as i see fit.

i also need to get a trim. i have noticed that my roots are thicker than some of the ends of my hair. i am not sure if this is due to the relaxer or split ends or what... but i want thicker ends. healthy ends lead to healthy hair... i just don't want to lose the length i've gained.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 1, 2009)

can I join?


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 1, 2009)

smwrigh3 said:


> can I join?


sure


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks! I have no idea how to get thicker hair but I'm sure about to figure it out!!! LOL!
Starting pic... I believe that my hair is airdryed and flat iron after my texlax.


----------



## GrowinLonger (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in! 

Going for BSL this year, but not if it's going to be two strands dangling for dear life!! 

Mine is getting thinner by the day!   Around relaxer time my head turns into a whole new head of hair. Tangles, matts, and sheds like crazy. 

New regimen (esp around relaxer time):
Co wash 2x per week
poo 1 x wk
Shikakkai or tea rinse for shedding
Return to my beloved halfwig to decrease manip
Airdry more often
Find a good detangler (any suggestions?)
Return to taking MSM
Decrease combing to 2x week


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 1, 2009)

Tanisha77 said:


> Thanks ladies for joining. I been air drying for atleast a month now and I've noticed much thickness. Usually when I wear a pony tail I would have to wrap the ban around my hair 3 times. But now I wrap the ban around twice! And its getting tight!


 OMGosh!  I've noticed the same thing...my ponies are thicker and the bands are beginning to bother me....my  pony was like, nickel-sized, now it's a little more than quarter-sized....i chopped off a few inches in decemeber, and i think it helped.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> OMGosh! I've noticed the same thing...my ponies are thicker and the bands are beginning to bother me....my pony was like, nickel-sized, now it's a little more than quarter-sized....i chopped off a few inches in decemeber, and i think it helped.


 and I've noticed that my hair doesnt relax as quickly as it use to..........which is a good thing........I guess


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Count me in! I'm using megatek every night, frequent cowashes, DC 3x per week, moisturize daily and no heat! My hair is very thin... starting pic is in my siggy!


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 6, 2009)

for the ladies that have thin hair, are you on any type of birth control? i really feel my hair is thin because of it. i'm going to start air drying. i've always rollerset my hair after a wash but i want to now start w/no to low manipulation. i'll just air dry in a bun and call it a day. my SO is deployed anyway so i really have no one to look cute for right now.


----------



## carmeleyes81 (Feb 7, 2009)

Your my inspiration.  I just came out of braids and got my hair done today so I'm beginning my healthy journey.  Your pics are inspiring.  I'm almost where your 07 pic is, so I'm going to hang in there and not cut for a whole year and see where it gets me.


----------



## ajacks (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm really late but I'd like to join as well.  I'm not sure what I will be doing to obtain this thickness but I will post a regimen when I figure it out.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 8, 2009)

complexsimplicity said:


> for the ladies that have thin hair, are you on any type of birth control? i really feel my hair is thin because of it. i'm going to start air drying. i've always rollerset my hair after a wash but i want to now start w/no to low manipulation. i'll just air dry in a bun and call it a day. my SO is deployed anyway so i really have no one to look cute for right now.


 buming for ya!


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm ALL ABOUT THIS CHALLENGE!!!

I was thinking of starting one myself, so 
I am thankful to the moderater of this 
one (Thanks Qualitee!)for starting it 

So here's what I do to help me achieve/maintain thickness


Recently starting Gelatin (haven't started yet)
Trim every 3 months (without fail)
What can I do be better:


Low Mani, especially when washing (I have itchy scalp, so I have a habit of scratching a lot when washing)
Try not to use the comb, use the Pick more
Remember to take Vits every day
My starting photo is my Siggy


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 20, 2009)

ajacks said:


> I'm really late but I'd like to join as well. I'm not sure what I will be doing to obtain this thickness but I will post a regimen when I figure it out.


 
Your hair looks Amazing!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm excited about this challege!!! 

I'm locking up my blow dryer, flat iron and curling irons...............

I'm not using any direct heat (rollersets only or wet styles)

Deep Conditioning

Stretching (this is my first time stretching, so far so good)

My starting photo is my siggy......


----------



## Aspire (Mar 11, 2009)

Hiya.  I just joined the boards.  Can I get in late on the challenge?  I need to thicken my hair and the support would be great.  If not, I understand.  I will just be lurker poster.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok.  I am very new at this, but here goes.  I think this is my new regimen:

Daily - Mega tek with shea butter and mango butter on scalp and hair, seal with olive oil (is this right)
Wed - Co-Wash with something (have not done that yet)
Sat - Wash/condition/DC
Monthly - Trim, I have a lot of frizzy ends.

Somewhere in here I am adding those Indian powders.  I am researching those now.  Maybe that will be Wed and Sat? 

Anyway, I will post a picture sometime this weekend.  As soon as I can take one that shows more than the top of my head.

I am so excited!!


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 11, 2009)

Can I join?

My sides are only 2 inches long and its making my hair looks very thin. I am trying to grow them back.

Also, if you relax protect those ends when you relax with conditioner and/or oil to prevent your ends from thinning.


----------



## Lisa23 (Mar 12, 2009)

How did I miss this challenge?  My poor hair has gotten so thin and I have had so much breakage.  So I am on a mission to get my hair thicker again.  I do believe that having my hair flat ironed every two weeks has taken away my thickness, so that's one thing thats going away, only once a month now.  Still fine tuning the rest of my regimen. 






 This is my hair in 2005. I want this thickness again.






 This is where I am now.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 16, 2009)

This week (ending yesgterday) to my regimen I added:
- Ayurveda oil and powders. Still working on getting it right though
- Added aloe vera juice to my moisture regimen
- Replaced the olive oil spray for sealing with Amla oil
- Dusted ends (versus the planned trim)

My hair is getting so incredibly soft.  Since I relaxed the previous week (14th week), I can't tell my growth yet.  But I am taking pictures, and as soon as I figure out how to post without them taking up the whole screen, I will post.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 1, 2009)

Just in case people are checking in - Ayurveda is really thickening up my hair.  I am not sure how well it is showing up on the pics, but I am keeping a record to show at end of June.

Loving Ayurveda!! I am using my shikakai oil and amla oil every night. My hair has a wonderful shine and feel to it. My hair looks darker and thicker. It is much healthier than it has been in a long time.

I am also using Kalpi Tone paste and the results are amazing!

-


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have not checked in lately - I just relaxed my hair last night after 10 weeks (it was not easy). I definitely know now that "Protein is my friend"!!!! 

I use protein everytime I shampoo followed up with a moisturizing dc or one of my protein packed moisturizing condishes- which is 3-4 times a week. It definitely made a difference when it came to relaxer time - my hair feels so much stronger but still soft -Using protein has definitely thickened my strands - 

I am currently growing out my no-lye relaxer - I switched back to lye (MBB) in September and u can definitely tell the difference between the two on my hair -


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 1, 2009)

Cassia is doing wonders for my hair.  

My hair has weight and body, it feels and looks better...I'm pleased with the continual increase in thickness.  

I can't wait until my flat ironed hair is uber-thick, i'm giving it a few more months to do it's thing.  

i've come to realize that this is a process and i'm appreciative of each milestone i cross. decreased shedding is major milestone #1 for me.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 1, 2009)

Im using bee mine as an growth aid, and I noticed my hair getting thicker. Its getting so thick that my hair doesnt relax as easily as it use to. I think I have to go from fine color treated hair to normal hair.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't checked in lately.....I'm part of a couple of other challenges so I'v ebeen co-washing 2-4x's/wk, depending on my mood and my hair.  I was only roller setting but the past two weeks I've been trying air drying, braid outs and bunning.  I purchased some amla and shikakai oils and poweders as well as brahmi powder.  I was stretching to 18+ weeks but now I'm thinking of relaxing on April 17th and using a heat pass from bootcamp.  I'll be 2 days shy of 17 weeks post.


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 17, 2009)

First time updating, my hair has thickened up though!
-air drying
-ayurveda
-liquid/powder msm in conditioner/powders
-JBCO/Indian castor oil
-Bee Mine
-Detangling out of shower


----------



## LushLox (Apr 17, 2009)

How did I miss this!!  I really need to thicken my hair.  I'm doing all that I can to do so in any case.  I've only used direct heat once since August 2008; and I don't plan on using it at all this year.  My hair is already starting to thicken and have more body.  I'll post some pics when I get home from work.


----------



## eocceas (May 15, 2009)

Hello Ladies...new to LHCF and I am so anxious to see my end results but I know that patience is a virtue, so just looking forward to the journey. Thnx in advance for all the inspiration and much needed encouragement. I see soooo many suprrr delicious hair it's not even funny. Soooo excited...let the fellow hairship begin


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 16, 2009)

This is a must.  

You must drink 14 gms of gelatin in water or juice - daily.  I'm on a 4-month gelatin challenge and I expect to have 3 times as much hair.  My hair is already showing signs of thickness.  I can't believe that more people are not on to this.  I've been doing this for 3 weeks now and i am committed to taking this in addition to my Waistlength Cocktail, which also has helped my hair thicken IMMENSELY.  

I'm super-excited about reaching my hair goals.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 16, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This is a must.
> 
> You must drink 14 gms of gelatin in water or juice - daily. I'm on a 4-month gelatin challenge and I expect to have 3 times as much hair. My hair is already showing signs of thickness. I can't believe that more people are not on to this. I've been doing this for 3 weeks now and i am committed to taking this in addition to my Waistlength Cocktail, which also has helped my hair thicken IMMENSELY.
> 
> I'm super-excited about reaching my hair goals.


 

Can you buy it a your local grocery store? Does it have a taste to it? Do you drink it 1 time daily?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 16, 2009)

I actually purchase Kroger Brand, 32 pack box, of individual 1/4 oz = 7 gms gelatin, i'm taking two packs daily.  It was $7.  Walmart does not carry large quantities, to my surprise.



pookaloo83 said:


> Can you buy it a your local grocery store? Does it have a taste to it? Do you drink it 1 time daily?


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

I am not joining officially but I wanted to come in and cheer you ladies on and watch for your improvements.


----------



## eocceas (May 18, 2009)

Can anyone plse tell me what a waistlentgh cocktail is? thnx


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 18, 2009)

Here you go...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=288413




eocceas said:


> Can anyone plse tell me what a waistlentgh cocktail is? thnx


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I actually purchase *Kroger Brand, 32 pack box,* of individual 1/4 oz = 7 gms gelatin, i'm taking two packs daily. It was $7. Walmart does not carry large quantities, to my surprise.


 
BBB can you show me what the box of this gelatin looks like? Can you post it up for me please?


----------



## eocceas (May 29, 2009)

Hey ya'll on vacation but couldn't stay away too long.  I had a quick weave on for about a week and a half and hated it, I'm waiting til I get back home on Mon. to resume my care.  My hair really needs it.  I am experiencing good length retention but I am not noticing any thickness, so I will be focusing on that when I get back.  And I have just decided to texlax my hair, wanted to go natural all the way but just can't do it. But I will try and stretch for a good 14-20 wks. I have been hearing good feedback on Shikakai and JBCO so will be ordering those today as well as Bentonite Clay.


----------



## morehairplease (May 29, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I actually purchase Kroger Brand, 32 pack box, of individual 1/4 oz = 7 gms gelatin, i'm taking two packs daily.  It was $7.  Walmart does not carry large quantities, to my surprise.




ty for posting this. I will look for this when I go to Kroger later on today.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (May 29, 2009)

I haven't checked in for quite a while, but I must say that my hair has gotten a lot thicker since joining LHCF in December. Some of the things that have definitely helped:

*stretching (previously was relaxing every 4-5 weeks)
*no longer relaxing bone straight
*making sure relaxer only gets on the new growth
*taking biotin, omega 3 fish oil, and prenatals
*co-washing several times a week
*rarely using direct heat
*whole head baggying a couple times a week
*DCing underneath the steamer
*showing my ends extra affection

My hair has really been thriving since finding this board.


----------



## eocceas (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys back from vaca...3x darker might I add I wanted to quickly update on the two vitamins that I have added to my diet a/b 3 wks ago. Which is Gelatin 650mg and MSM 1,000mg. And my hair has gotten noticeably thicker and new growth softer. Yippee skippee....Now the bad thing about taking things together is that I don't know what to give credit too Any way I will continue to see what happens and keep you guys updated.

Also washed yesterday w/ Giovanni Tea Tree, co rinsed with V05, dc/ with Lekair 30min w/heat, leave-in'ed with Giovanni Leave In, moistured with Elasta QP Mango and sealed with combo. Castor, Evoo, Jojoba+ Amla.

next wash in 2 days will be a cowash and I will attempt the ACV rinse for the 1st time.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Hey guys back from vaca...3x darker might I add I wanted to quickly update on the two vitamins that I have added to my diet a/b 3 wks ago. Which is Gelatin 650mg and MSM 1,000mg. And my hair has gotten noticeably thicker and new growth softer. Yippee skippee....Now the bad thing about taking things together is that I don't know what to give credit too Any way I will continue to see what happens and keep you guys updated.
> 
> Also washed yesterday w/ Giovanni Tea Tree, co rinsed with V05, dc/ with Lekair 30min w/heat, leave-in'ed with Giovanni Leave In, moistured with Elasta QP Mango and sealed with combo. Castor, Evoo, Jojoba+ Amla.
> 
> next wash in 2 days will be a cowash and I will attempt the ACV rinse for the 1st time.


 
I just started taking gelatin tabs too and I take this one http://www.vitacost.com/Thompson-Hydrolyzed-Gelatin. It has 2000mg of gelatin per serving. I'm testing it out to see how it will work on thickening my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I actually purchase Kroger Brand, 32 pack box, of individual 1/4 oz = 7 gms gelatin, i'm taking two packs daily. It was $7. Walmart does not carry large quantities, to my surprise.


 
You know BBB, I finally tracked down these gelatin you speak of here and when I checked the box, I didn't see where there is 7 grams of gelatin on the box. I only saw 7 grams of protein per serving, I'm wondering if I got the right oneerplexed. The one I have is an orange and white box with the word GELATIN written in blue. Mine is unflavored gelatin as well. 

I did however find and bought these http://www.vitacost.com/Thompson-Hydrolyzed-Gelatin on vitacost.com and it has 2000mg of gelatin and 2g of protein and collagen per serving. I have a thing for collagen in products.


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 24, 2009)

Next week is pic week ,are yall ready?


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello ladies...

I am just checking in 

I have been taking Solgar Gelatin Capsules since the begining of this thread...(dunno how long exactly)


much darker
the strands look thicker
Less shedding
This definitely a keeper


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 24, 2009)

Aggie, you are correct, 7 gms of protein per packet.  You chose the right one.

From what i read, it is required to have 14 gms of gelatin daily to note thicker hair.  Well, I think the 14 gms come in the form of protein.  So, i try to take 2 packets daily.



Aggie said:


> You know BBB, I finally tracked down these gelatin you speak of here and when I checked the box, I didn't see where there is 7 grams of gelatin on the box. I only saw 7 grams of protein per serving, I'm wondering if I got the right oneerplexed. The one I have is an orange and white box with the word GELATIN written in blue. Mine is unflavored gelatin as well.
> 
> I did however find and bought these http://www.vitacost.com/Thompson-Hydrolyzed-Gelatin on vitacost.com and it has 2000mg of gelatin and 2g of protein and collagen per serving. I have a thing for collagen in products.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I am just checking in
> 
> ...


 
Where do you get your Solgar Gelatin capsules from Nicole? TIA.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aggie, you are correct, 7 gms of protein per packet. You chose the right one.
> 
> From what i read, it is required to have 14 gms of gelatin daily to note thicker hair. Well, I think the 14 gms come in the form of protein. So, i try to take 2 packets daily.


 
Thanks honey. I haven't tried them yet but I will soon.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Next week is pic week ,are yall ready?


 
Sorry Q, can't do. I'm in the hide your hair challenge until December 15th, 2009. If we can show pics again during that time, then I will do it then.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jun 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Where do you get your Solgar Gelatin capsules from Nicole? TIA.


 
Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## eocceas (Aug 18, 2009)

Ladies, how are you all? I haven't posted in a while because I've been really trying to do some soul searching. I have finally made a decision to go all natural but this is my dilemma now. I have been caring for my hair now for 5 months..."with the help of all of you of course". I have about 4.5 in new grow and the rest is permed hair, which happens to be appx. 3" away from BSB. This is my question...do I have to do a big chop in order to maintain proper hair care regimen or can I continue to grow out my hair to WL (my goal) with the permed hair still attached. It's a lot of hair ya'll so I'm really torn.
Please help!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Ladies, how are you all? I haven't posted in a while because I've been really trying to do some soul searching. I have finally made a decision to go all natural but this is my dilemma now. I have been caring for my hair now for 5 months..."with the help of all of you of course". I have about 4.5 in new grow and the rest is permed hair, which happens to be appx. 3" away from BSB. This is my question...do I have to do a big chop in order to maintain proper hair care regimen or can I continue to grow out my hair to WL (my goal) with the permed hair still attached. It's a lot of hair ya'll so I'm really torn.
> Please help!


 
I'm at similar crossroads as you eocceas. I am also transitioning (to Texlaxed hair) and I have about the same amount of new growth as you do and about 4-5 inches of relaxed ends. When I started out in January (my last relaxer), I had my stylist cut off 3" and again in May, she cut off an additional 4". I was at BSL when I decided to transition and now I am back to shoulder length. The distance between my neck and BSL is pretty long so it takes me longer to grow my hair to that length than you I think.

I recommend doing what you can actually handle. Some ladies like Prospurr for example, kept her relaxed ends until she reached a certain point with her transitioned texlaxed hair. She did cut it a tiny bit at a time because for her it was better and she also did not want to have too much of her hair off her head at one time. She did bun her hair as a protective style to retain her length. 

I was cutting off big chunks of hair at a time because for me, this was better. I think you may want to consider doing it the way Prospurr did hers or better yet, check out her fotki to see what her regimen is. It just may be the right fit for you. 

I have plans to texlax my hair again after I have about maybe 7 or 8 inches of natural hair on my head. In the mean time, I will continue to have the straight relaxed ends cut off. Henna, fortunately, is keeping my new growth hairs a little bit manageable.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aggie, you are correct, 7 gms of protein per packet. You chose the right one.
> 
> From what i read, it is required to have 14 gms of gelatin daily to note thicker hair. Well, I think the 14 gms come in the form of protein. So, i try to take 2 packets daily.


 
BBB, I decided to continue my gelatin and collagen supplements and add the kroger gelatin to my shampoos and conditioners as I use them. What I do is dissolve a packet of kroger gelatin in a half cup of hot water, allow to cool and add it my shampoo/conditioner and pour the mixture in my hair. I leave the poo on my head for about two minutes, wash out and repeat this step with the conditioner but I DC with it for about 30-45 minutes with heat. I'll do this for a while and see how it will affect my new growth.

My final rinse normally consist of flat beer mixed with jojoba oil and rinsed out slightly with cool water.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> BBB, I decided to continue my gelatin and collagen supplements and *add the kroger gelatin to my shampoos and conditioners as I use them. What I do is dissolve a packet of kroger gelatin in a half cup of hot water, allow to cool and add it my shampoo/conditioner and pour the mixture in my hair. I leave the poo on my head for about two minutes, wash out and repeat this step with the conditioner but I DC with it for about 30-45 minutes with heat. I'll do this for a while and see how it will affect my new growth.*
> 
> My final rinse normally consist of flat beer mixed with jojoba oil and rinsed out slightly with cool water.


thanks for sharing this Aggie! Do you mind posting a pic of how the kroger gelatin looks? 
tia,
tishee
ETA: Aggie is this in a box like knox gelatin or a bottle?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> thanks for sharing this Aggie! Do you mind posting a pic of how the kroger gelatin looks?
> tia,
> tishee
> ETA: Aggie is this in a box like knox gelatin or a bottle?


 
I don't have a picture of it yet. I thought I had already added it to my fotki, but apparently I haven't taken any pics of it yet. It is in a box like Knox gelatin but the one I have and use is plain unflavored gelatin and comes in an orange and white box with the Kroger brand on it. I bought mine from a Baker's Super Store in Nebraska.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 15, 2009)

Hope everyone's hair is growing in thicker!


----------



## Harina (Oct 15, 2009)

This might be a bit of dumb question ,but there's no way to make strands thicker, right? Just the density of your hair overall?


----------



## msa (Oct 15, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> This might be a bit of dumb question ,but there's no way to make strands thicker, right? Just the density of your hair overall?



You can make the strands temporarily thicker because some substances actually "stick" to the hair. Panthenol, some proteins, and henna all actually make hair "thicker" because they fill in spaces...at least until they're washed out.


----------



## Harina (Oct 16, 2009)

msa said:


> You can make the strands temporarily thicker because some substances actually "stick" to the hair. Panthenol, some proteins, and henna all actually make hair "thicker" because they fill in spaces...at least until they're washed out.



Thanks. One more question, when you say that after you wash out the substances that stick to your hair. With henna, won't the substances last through multiple washes or is that what you originally meant.


----------



## msa (Oct 16, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> Thanks. One more question, when you say that after you wash out the substances that stick to your hair. With henna, won't the substances last through multiple washes or is that what you originally meant.




It depends on the actual ingredient. Henna lasts through multiple washes, especially if you kind of "build it up" at first by doing it often and then tapering back.

Some proteins, like hardcore aphogee for example, last through more than one wash. I'm pretty sure panthenol (aka pro vitamin b5) is only temporary and lasts for only one wash, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 16, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> This might be a bit of dumb question ,but there's no way to make strands thicker, right? Just the density of your hair overall?


 
How do I make my hair have more density? I have low density, my strands are actually thick, I just don't have that many.  If anyone knows a supplement, or anything I would be grateful for a suggestion.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 16, 2009)

^SelfStyled, I used gelatin for a while...and it seems to work really quickly. I

 simply used Knox gelatin in water, drank it at night...i can't get passed the gelatinous globs. It sticks to my teeth and my palate and it's not very pleasant.  I bought so much of this stuff, i need to take it, because I believe it works.


----------



## msa (Oct 16, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> How do I make my hair have more density? I have low density, my strands are actually thick, I just don't have that many.  If anyone knows a supplement, or anything I would be grateful for a suggestion.




Well the thing is, you can't create more follicles where there are none. So you can't really increase your density.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 17, 2009)

But, you can 'revive' dormant follicles that aren't producing hair with the right supplements - that's my take on it...there are products designed to do this, such as viviscal, nioxin, shen min, to name a few...i think that's the theory behind megatek, as well - but i may be wrong about that.  

you can also extend the lifespan of your hair, keeping more hair on your head at a given time, resulting in thicker hair...coffee and tea rinses come to mind.

excuse me, but i'm just thinking out loud right now as i conceive a plan of action to multiply my own hair...


----------



## msa (Oct 17, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> But, you can 'revive' dormant follicles that aren't producing hair with the right supplements - that's my take on it...there are products designed to do this, such as viviscal, nioxin, shen min, to name a few...i think that's the theory behind megatek, as well - but i may be wrong about that.
> 
> you can also extend the lifespan of your hair, keeping more hair on your head at a given time, resulting in thicker hair...coffee and tea rinses come to mind.
> 
> excuse me, but i'm just thinking out loud right now as i conceive a plan of action to multiply my own hair...



I agree with you. I think I was just looking at it from the stance that there is a limit to the number of strands/follicles you have on your head.

But if all of those follicles aren't working...or if your strands are breaking off, then that definitely affects the thickness of your hair. I don't know what supplements can revive dormant follicles though, that's something I should look into. 

I know in my own case, I just purchased some emu oil because it's supposed to help heal damaged follicles and get them back producing hair again...and I believe some of my follicles are damaged in a certain area (I get scalp soreness and itchiness there that can't be explained by anything else).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 17, 2009)

Will you post your findings on emu oil?  If you come across anything else, please share.


----------



## msa (Oct 17, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Will you post your findings on emu oil?  If you come across anything else, please share.




Here's the thread that started me on searching it out...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=79415

I've been trying to find the original full report but haven't yet. But there's lots of different things online about it. The main thing I've taken away from it is that it can wake up those follicles that have been dormant so that they start growing again (not that it gives you extra hair growth)...and that sounds great to me. It's supposed to heal the scalp as well...which is important to me because soreness/itchiness is definitely a sign of something that needs healing.

The only thing I would be careful of is that it's supposed to be able to carry other things down into the scalp...which could be good and bad.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep, I've read about that.  hmmm, do you have a supplier - oooh, that sounds so underground...let me know who you buy from, okay?  i saw it on ebay and it looked kinda seedy.  The costs are ridiculous!  I'd like to purchase from someone reputable...if you go with someone online, can you share the info?  I looked into this about a year ago, and then just stalled...too much going on.


----------



## msa (Oct 17, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yep, I've read about that.  hmmm, do you have a supplier - oooh, that sounds so underground...let me know who you buy from, okay?  i saw it on ebay and it looked kinda seedy.  The costs are ridiculous!  I'd like to purchase from someone reputable...if you go with someone online, can you share the info?  I looked into this about a year ago, and then just stalled...too much going on.




 at supplier.

Well I just ordered some from Amazon. The company that actually makes it is called Laid in Montana...they're a farm in Montana. Choosing them was kind of arbitrary...I went to their website and the website was well done, the emu oil is AEA certified, and I called their phone number (after business hours) and it seems like they can be easily contacted. I ended up buying their product from amazon because it was 10% off. 

The oil is very expensive, which is why I got the 2oz size to try it out and I'll see how it works. If it can help me get rid of my scalp issues (and maybe help my acne out too) I'll be happy and order it from Laid in Montana directly. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 17, 2009)

Sounds good, MSA...now, what'da you guys think about Ultra Thick Hair Shake and Carrot Juice as hair thickeners?  (not together, independtly - heck, i'm sleepy)  

Did ya notice all the threads I've bumped?  I'm on a mission, y'all...we can do this.  
Thick hair come to us - NOW!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 17, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> But, you can 'revive' dormant follicles that aren't producing hair with the right supplements - that's my take on it...there are products designed to do this, such as viviscal, nioxin, shen min, to name a few...i think that's the theory behind megatek, as well - but i may be wrong about that.
> 
> you can also extend the lifespan of your hair, keeping more hair on your head at a given time, resulting in thicker hair...coffee and tea rinses come to mind.
> 
> excuse me, but i'm just thinking out loud right now as i conceive a plan of action to multiply my own hair...


 
Yes! Thank you for explaining it better than I could.....that is EXACTLY what I was trying to say is that I think some of my follicles are sleepy

Off to research viviscal and nioxin. Keep on thinking out loud.



msa said:


> I agree with you. I think I was just looking at it from the stance that there is a limit to the number of strands/follicles you have on your head.
> 
> But if all of those follicles aren't working...or if your strands are breaking off, then that definitely affects the thickness of your hair. I don't know what supplements can revive dormant follicles though, that's something I should look into.
> 
> I know in my own case, I just purchased some emu oil because it's supposed to help heal damaged follicles and get them back producing hair again...and I believe some of my follicles are damaged in a certain area (I get scalp soreness and itchiness there that can't be explained by anything else).


 
I swear we are so in sync on this board....I just started using Emu oil this week.  I mix it with castor oil.  I came across an article that made me really think that this Emu oil just might be my solution. I was undecided between Emu or an Indian oil blend, but decided on the Emu.

This is what I had found.....
Michael Hollick, MD, Ph.D., Professor of Medicine, Physiology, and Dermatology at Boston University School of Medicine conducted a study involving emu oil and hair growth. His study found that there was a 20% increase in growth activity of skin that received emu oil, compared to skin that received corn oil. Looking at the hair follicles, Dr. Hollick realized they were much more robust, the skin thickness was remarkably increased, suggesting that emu oil stimulated skin growth and hair growth. Additionally, the study showed that over 80% of hair follicles that had been "asleep" were woken up, and began growing. This is what emu oil may do for you! 

I would like a double prong approach for thicker hair. I have my topical in the Emu oil, but would also like to add some supplements that can wake up the follicles as well.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 17, 2009)

Checking in- I have added collagen to my regimen and only comb 2 times per month. I have had a setback though due to low HB and weight loss and the stress of having surgery in August. Hoping to be back to how it was by Dec and thicker by spring 2010


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

msa said:


> Well the thing is, you can't create more follicles where there are none. So you can't really increase your density.


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> But, you can 'revive' dormant follicles that aren't producing hair with the right supplements - that's my take on it...there are products designed to do this, such as viviscal, nioxin, shen min, to name a few...i think that's the theory behind megatek, as well - but i may be wrong about that.
> 
> you can also extend the lifespan of your hair, keeping more hair on your head at a given time, resulting in thicker hair...coffee and tea rinses come to mind.
> 
> excuse me, but i'm just thinking out loud right now as i conceive a plan of action to multiply my own hair...


 
I agree with both of you on this topic. I wanted to add that the Nioxin products are a good place to start as well - vitamins and all which I just started taking this week. 

I bought the 90 count bottle from amazon.com with free shipping and the price of it was pretty good compared to other sites.

I will be using actual caffeine powder in my poos and see where that gets me. I'll report my findings with that one when I have a marked improvement if any. 

Darn it I need to take these braids down!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> Checking in- I have added collagen to my regimen and only comb 2 times per month. I have had a setback though due to low HB and weight loss and the stress of having surgery in August. Hoping to be back to how it was by Dec and thicker by spring 2010


 

Glad to hear that you are okay now and is back ton your regimen evsbaby.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Sis!  Been missing you...wondered how long it would take you to get in here...caffeine powder, huh?

*What'dda y'all think of this...*

*Longhairlovers Luxe 
Rare Hair Oil*
Luxuriate in the finest all-natural ingredients ever assembled for your hair:
*Organic "Live" Olive Oil Imported from Italy*
This remarkable oil (the most expensive on the market today) comes from rare olives that grow at exceptionally high altitudes in the Tuscan mountains. The fruits are harvested by hand and cold pressed using a unique "Live Oil" method that keeps the antioxidant polyphenol content remarkably high. 
This high concentration of antioxidants destroys free radicals (caused by tobacco smoke, alcohol, stress, lack of sleep and pollution) that can damage scalp cell membranes and lead to scalp problems, hair loss and slow growth. When massaged into the scalp, the polyphenols help promote a healthier scalp, faster hair growth and greater hair thickness.
*Patent-Pending Triple Refined Emu Oil & Essential Oil Blend*
This highest-grade emu oil easily penetrates the scalp taking our hair growth-promoting essential oil blend directly to the hair's root. This is because emu oil is a completely neutral lipid that is not blocked by the human skin's natural defense system. 
Once at the root, Emu Oil acts as a powerful anti-inflammatory that stimulates the hair's natural growing ability. Our essential oil combination has been scientifically shown to promote hair growth in test subjects. We use the highest grades essential oils available (some topping $70 an ounce) of organic Thyme Linalol, Rosemary Verbenone, High-Altitude French Lavender and Virginianna Cedarwood.

*Organic Saffron imported from Spain*
The world's most expensive spice has been used for ages to stimulate hair growth and to give hair an immediate, radiant sheen. ​
*Organic Neroli imported from Tunisia*
The very finest Neroli (at $270 an ounce), one of the most coveted and expensive essential oils available, stimulates cell growth and soothes sensitive scalps while imparting a delicate orange blossom scent.
*Natural Vitamin E *
The highest grade all-natural tocopherol to preserve the product without added chemicals.
_"*Longhairlovers Rare Hair Oil* promises unprecedented growth and conditioning. The at-home hair treatment is made out of the finest, not to mention most expensive all-natural ingredients. *If your hair is thinning or dry, this offbeat beauty goody will stimulate cell growth, soothe sensitive scalps and provide radiant sheen.* It'll set you back $400 for a 4 oz. bottle at Longhairlovers.com, but it's worth it. *This product delivers on its promises. 
*_--iVillage.com Stuff We Love: Offbeat Beauty
*Learn more about the ingredients we use. . .*
*Directions: *Shake well before using.


*To stimulate hair growth: *Use dropper to apply Rare Hair Oil directly to the scalp, then massage in and let penetrate overnight before washing out.
*To thicken and strengthen hair: *Rub a dropper-full of Rare Hair Oil between your palms and work through hair's length and ends. Braid hair and leave in as long as you like before shampooing.
*To eliminate frizz and promote ultimate softness and shine: *Rub a drop or two of Rare Hair Oil between your palms and gently smooth over dry hair before styling.
*To eliminate static:* Use the dropper to apply several drops to your hairbrush before brushing hair.
*To detangle: *Work a drop or two of Rare Hair Oil through wet hair before combing.
*4 fl oz/$400*
Free shipping on this item when purchased separately.​are u thinking what i'm thinking?   Follow the red...​


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 17, 2009)

This looks de-light-ful....i just may order this...i can already feel this on my scalp....






*



*​*Longhairlovers Luxe 
Shea-mu Hair Butter*

*How to grow long hair faster & healthier*

Shea-mu Hair Butter contains our highest concentration of patent-pending emu oil and essential oil formula to grow long hair faster and healthier. The natural fatty acids in Shea Butter & Hemp Seed Oil add luster to dry, brittle, slow-growing hair, while Natural Vitamin E fends off free radicals and protects the hair and scalp from harmful environmental factors. Added Panthenol (Pro-vitamin B5) actually penetrates the hair shaft to strengthen hair from the inside out. ​*2 oz./$34*​​


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you so much



Aggie said:


> Glad to hear that you are okay now and is back ton your regimen evsbaby.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi BBB, Yeah I will be using caffeine powder girlie. I am excited about it so I pray it works extremely well. I am confident it will work but I want it to be extreme. I don't think I will be spending that kind of dough on any creme or oil or whatever if the results aren't absolutely stella. I mean at least 1 inch of hair growth a week or something like that.

That is just wayyyy too expensive for my blood so definitely not for me. But if you try it out, let us know what your results are, okay?


----------



## msa (Oct 17, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> I swear we are so in sync on this board....I just started using Emu oil this week.  I mix it with castor oil.  I came across an article that made me really think that this Emu oil just might be my solution. I was undecided between Emu or an Indian oil blend, but decided on the Emu.
> 
> This is what I had found.....
> Michael Hollick, MD, Ph.D., Professor of Medicine, Physiology, and Dermatology at Boston University School of Medicine conducted a study involving emu oil and hair growth. His study found that there was a 20% increase in growth activity of skin that received emu oil, compared to skin that received corn oil. Looking at the hair follicles, Dr. Hollick realized they were much more robust, the skin thickness was remarkably increased, suggesting that emu oil stimulated skin growth and hair growth. Additionally, the study showed that over 80% of hair follicles that had been "asleep" were woken up, and began growing. This is what emu oil may do for you!
> ...



That's exactly why I chose emu oil as well...I think a portion of my follicles are sleepy and/or damaged and if emu oil can wake them up, I'm all for it. 

I ordered 2oz so we'll see what that does. Right now I'm trying to figure out a good way to take before pictures so that in a few months I can take after ones...if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 17, 2009)

msa said:


> That's exactly why I chose emu oil as well...I think a portion of my follicles are sleepy and/or damaged and if emu oil can wake them up, I'm all for it.
> 
> I ordered 2oz so we'll see what that does. Right now I'm trying to figure out a good way to take before pictures so that in a few months I can take after ones...if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


msa do you mind me asking where you purchased your emu oil from?
tia,
tishee


----------



## msa (Oct 17, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> msa do you mind me asking where you purchased your emu oil from?
> tia,
> tishee



I purchased it from amazon...but the company is called Laid in Montana...if I end up liking it I'll purchase it directly from them. Just google them and their website should come up.


----------



## eocceas (Oct 28, 2009)

I did it!!! I finally did it!!! I did the BC and I love it. The best thing I could have done for my hair. Btw sorry I've been mia. But school has been kicking my booty! Anyhoo, I'm back and new and improved...and definately on a mission now more than ever to grow my hair back.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there a thicker hair challenge for 2010?


----------



## Wildkat08 (Nov 21, 2009)

Bump Bump... How's the emu oil research going ladies?


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 4, 2009)

Almost time for update ladies


----------



## juliehp (Dec 8, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------

